# BPS extreme Rods



## xmytruck (Dec 29, 2006)

Hello
I am looking for a pike rod around 7 ft heavy action that can throw at baits from 1/2 - 2 oz and BPS is having a sale on the extreme line up 69 bucks.. Do you guys have any other suggestions?
:?:


----------



## SMDave (Jul 29, 2007)

The BPS Extreme rods are inexpensive, but the best rods I have used for that price. They are sensitive, strong, the only con is they are a little stiff, which may be good for pike fishing, but not so good for regular t-rig applications. They have quality guides, and quality blanks. They are very light, and comfortable in the hands.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 30, 2007)

I use a few BPS extreme rods- they are not quite as sensitive as my St. Croix rods, but the blanks are high quality and the rest of the rod is decent.

My 6' BPS extreme with a fast tip throws weightless T-rigged plastics well.

The only thing I do not like is that the cork handles are really big and extend up the rod too far - they do take away from the feel until you adjust


----------

